
Local event Discovery in the US - zaza3311
These days looking for businesses, restaurants or POI (Point Of Interest), due to the presence of Google and TripAdvisor, It’s a piece of cake! However, when we search an event (course, festival, shows, concerts…) we have no reference at all. Information is published in different sites or app like Facebook, Google, local sites or news websites, although it’s fragmented and incomplete.<p>Eventa is the solution for Local Event Discovery, searching for events on your district or area is simple and immediate. The portal www.eventa.us allows people to find events based on location and user’s preferences with ease!
======
sharemywin
I don't see festivals.

~~~
zaza3311
You are right, they are under #culture. We should re-think the categories

